# TV on Leisure Battery



## stevie_h20 (May 19, 2011)

I have a lcd tv here that used a 12v 2.5amp input. I have wired it to my leisure battery but it didnt power up. Why will it not work if its gettin the power it needs???


----------



## bmb1uk (Jul 8, 2009)

you forgot to to turn it on :lol: :lol:


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

If it is wired correctly, it should work. Have you checked that you have power at the plug that connects to the TV? If there is power, is it 12V or is there resistance that may have made the voltage drop too much?
Gerry


----------



## stevie_h20 (May 19, 2011)

I had it working from a 12v 1.2amp power adapter at home i just cut the adapter off and used the same wires to the battery. Iv just seen a 12v to 12v regulator on ebay apparently its needed. I tried it with the car started too so should definitely had enough power.

Ill grab the multimeter and see if there is a voltage drop and let you know 
Thanks


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Might seen a silly question, but are the two leads around the right way?

If wiring direct to the battery don't forget to fit an inline fuse on the positive side.


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

> I have a lcd tv here that used a 12v 2.5amp input


You have not wired the transformer in have you??
Sorry but it could be something simple, you will not need the transfer.

As for the right way around - there should be a diagram new the power inlet to the TV which looks something like







to tell you which should be + and -


----------



## stevie_h20 (May 19, 2011)

Yea iv tried it both ways didnt even get the standby light to come on. Iv ordered a voltage stabalizer regulator of ebay for £11 have to wait a week or so for it tho and iv a feeling it isnt goin to work but ill post results soon.


----------



## PeteandMe (Sep 19, 2010)

Can't see how a voltage stabilizer is going to work. If you have +12 volts on the centre pin referenced to the plug outer the. The TV should work.Blown fuse dead TV permitting.


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

I assume your tv is 12v DC not 12v AC?
If you connected it the wrong way round you can blow it up!!!!!


----------

